# New 23krsers



## 2491 (Aug 1, 2006)

Well we will be when we pick it up Sept. 8th at Tiara Trailers in Elkhart, IN. They are real near the Keystone factory.

We (Tim & Sue) are from Virginia but we bought our 23KRS out in Indiana. We saved $4k to $5k over what VA dealers wanted. And OBTW... Tiara has been great to work with (see Chris).

They have brought the real meaning of "customer support" to our first RV purchase. I can't say enough good about them!

We are very excited about our Outback, our first RV (my truck camper doesn't really count ;-). So if you see a "white knuckle" driver and nervous copilot heading east from Indiana on Sept 8th smile and "give me plenty of room".

We hope to meet lots of you over the next few years... I retire Jan 2008 then it will serious "on the road"!

Tim & Sue


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Tim&Sue said:


> Well we will be when we pick it up Sept. 8th at Tiara Trailers in Elkhart, IN. They are real near the Keystone factory.
> 
> We (Tim & Sue) are from Virginia but we bought our 23KRS out in Indiana. We saved $4k to $5k over what VA dealers wanted. And OBTW... Tiara has been great to work with (see Chris).
> 
> ...


Welcome and congrats on the new camper.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







Am I to assume you'll be hauling some kind of toy in that Kargoroo? Enjoy it.

Scott


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Tami


----------



## 2491 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks Scott... For now just two bikes... but down the road who knows... an ATV, a golf cart, a snow mobile maybe even wheelchairs ;-)


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Tim&Sue, Congrats on the big move to becoming an Outbacker








Welcome aboard and I hope your delivery goes very well!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to the site. Glad you found a good deal on the Outback.

Good luck with the delivery.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard, and congratulations!


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome fellow Virginian!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Tim&Sue!









Welcome to Outbackers and Congrats on your new ROO!!
Hooray for another Roo owner! You're going to love it just as much as we love ours, I promise!!


----------



## James (Aug 29, 2006)

Congrats on your new Roo.... 
Driving to Indiana to get your Outback is just WOW....

just out of courisity, what dealer in VA where you working with?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback! Glad you found our site.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, Tim&Sue!*









Congratulations on the new Roo! I'm sure it will still be going strong when you start loading up those wheelchairs!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

